# 34 years ago today!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Blizzard of 1978. Once in a lifetime storm (so far). Where were you?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I remember getting sent home early from school. The school staff was in a frenzy because the buses were overloaded & were having a hard time getting all the kids home. It was a great time to be a kid w/ all the snow days off from school & heading out skiing or sledding. I had a paper route & had to use a sled to pull my newspapers around...good times.


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

...woke up to snow drifts over my swingset. No school for 2 weeks!


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

As a kid in TX I was making snow men.
It was one of the two times I can remember having fun down there in the winter.

Mom was yelling at me to put my hat back on while making a real snowman A great day with hot chocolate and tiny marshmallows.
Not exactly on the same day as we know how precip travels, but yeah we had it too.

February 17, 1978 – The last in a series of five snow events that began in mid-January also had the greatest totals. Between 4-8 inches fell from Throckmorton to Gainesville, and north of a line through Dublin, Cleburne, Terrell, and Sulphur Springs.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

To make you feel old, it was 4 years before I was even born. :laughing:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I was just shy of getting my drivers license, so the event was all fun for me!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Walking around town offering to shovel walks, drives and even roofs with my brother and 3 neighbor kids. We were out for days on end and made over $800.00 each. That's when I decided I would always do snow removal. I was 13 for this storm, now.....47


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

High school senior working at a sohio gas station with 5 wreckers 2 service trucks what a time that was. 17 years old with a new wrecker in a blizzard priceless. Then getting my first plow rig.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

I was in 7th grade,crazy time, home in Marblehead listening to the scanner, 90mph winds and 40' seas .
The tanker Global Hope on the rocks/grounded about 150 yards off shore in Salem sound, listening to the Can Do,( a pilot boat that headed out to help the Coast Guard after their boat lost radar and the Tanker) disappear from the scanner loosing all on board. 
The "Can Do" wreckage ended up about 50' off the Marblehead neck,crew members encased in ice on the town beach.Had the double whammy of the coastal storm and the snow....
Mom was an RN at Salem Children's Hospital and the National Guard would pick her up and drop her off from work.
The local police asked anyone with snowmobiles to report to the station and they used them for patrols ,calls, safety checks etc...I remember seeing the police on Ski doo Nordics and Mercury sleds running around town....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I spent a portion of it welding on a old Case Construction King that hit a concrete light pole base and broke a driver's side lift arm, normal for that tractor. I think it had something to do with the extra lift ram they use to have.) Had to fix it in the hospital parking lot where it broke. Had more trouble getting to the tractor then fixing it. Working under a old beach umbrella to keep the snow off the man and the work. Its hard to weld with snow coming in the back of the welding helmet. Fogging is enough of an issue in those conditions. So I guess I was just doing normal storm plow repair.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

We just had the 45th anneversary of the storm of 67. I wasn't around then but have pictures of my older brothers climbing drifts and standing on top of the house/garage. They had some great stories!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buffalo was 35 yrs ago.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't even an itch in my dad's pants for another 4 years....


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

was 5 years old then, but ours was in 73' the year an the same month I was born I cam home the day of it.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

In the Boston area the Blizzard was really a two part event with us having something like 37" of snow in January followed up a week later by a 27" storm, just shut the area down.The 90mph wind along with the snow was to much to deal with...
Found this photo online, Rt495 in Mass, a couple of B Model Macks and looks like a Ford opening up the highway...


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

lawn king;1441204 said:


> Blizzard of 1978. Once in a lifetime storm (so far). Where were you?


THE blizzard of the century here was 1996 . 33'' with 4' drifts


----------



## adamhumberview (Dec 27, 2009)

i was still swimmin' around my dads bag..


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

payup


adamhumberview;1441496 said:


> i was still swimmin' around my dads bag..


i was swimmin inpayup


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

**** 34 years ago today my dad was 12 years old good job dating yourself


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

4 years old at the time. Remember my dad going out every hour plowing our street so he could go and plow the dealership lot he worked for. he finally went to bed about 1am and got up around 5 am. It was too late by then. Brand new Dodge Snow commander stuck in the driveway for the next week until the town could get a front end loader to open up our street.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

From that Blizzard of 77 ,you know we had a baby boom that Nov!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

i wasnt even a twinkle in my fathers eye......


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I was 17. Lived with my girl friend in a trailer park. We all got together and shoveled the place out. I don"t know why. The roads weren't plowed . Nothing was open . There was no place to go. Good times.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Had a full week of school off,as somebody said earlier we had a good one in Jan,about 17'' than this hit
It was my first real money shoveling snow it never seemed to stop....I think we could use one right now 
to make up for this winter.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I was born Jan 2 1978.... I wish it would snow like that again..


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

*77 & 78 January Blizzards*

Ah, I remember those storms well and could tell you the same story for each year and be accurate. Had a brand new 77 Chevy 3/4. It had a 450, with dual 4 barrels. Ran like a monster. Had factory dual fuel tanks - fortunately, with two 50 gal auxiliary tanks in the bed. The truck was paid for at the end of the first year and wore out at the end of the second. Three sets of chains were worn out too.

Started plowing at 4 in the morning and didn't come home for 5 days. Slept in the truck when I could. No cell phone in those days, but had a great "CB" that kept me in touch with home. (Base had a 50 foot antenna that helped some.) The payphones (you old guys remember those, don't you) that were exposed were frozen solid. Most stores closed on the first day, but there were a few phone booths to use, when Superman wasn't..

Busting through 12 foot drifts, jumping stalled cars, Plowing things you thought you would never have to plow. On the send day, spent 18 hours on a trucking terminal dock (Big R) cleaning it off, then repeating that several times. The doors never were closed, and the place filled up with snow. They had a ramp on the end of the dock, but had to torch the safety rail off for my truck to get up it. Their dragline had been turned off and froze. dock carts, freight, freight bills.. Everything got pushed off the end and they yardman hauled it all to the end of the property with a loader.

And repeated for the rest of the week. Couldn't take any new customers, even those waiving $$ at me, until the 3rd day. The going driveway rate was $10 bucks for a city drive... Aferwards most guys were charging a high hourly or more due to the amount of snow that had to be moved. I paid off the truck, paid off other bills, and had money in my pocket the rest of the year.

1 year later... oops, here we go again.

I may be dumb, but I sure miss those days.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

I was 7 wish i could have found the pictures my mom took of my brother and i standing in front of the piles in our driveway. My dad said he plowed for 73 hours straight before he had to take a nap. I would love to see snow that way


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

[/QUOTE]

What this doesn't show is the mailman delivering mail to the second floor of houses, or the big fires that no one could fight. if the fireman could get there, the water hydrants were frozen.

Were the storms to remember.


----------

